# POWERBALL



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Hey all you rubes from other states, eat it, cause we finally got the powerball up and kicking today....stop laughing.....so we are a little behind!!!

I spose i'll donate to the state of ND and all you fellas from the far eastern part of the state. No need to cross that river to buy your tickets  

I just think it would be kind of kewl to see some North Dakotan hit the jackpot some day..would be even better if it were me.

I could finally justify buying some bigfoots and could quit working and finally find time to do more hunting and fishing....i know...i know....dream on.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah...I saw Andy Margos got to buy the first ticket this morning in Fargo.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'd haul the worlds largest decoy trailer with more FB's than I could ever put out...and have it rigged to pull the new 21' Lund behind it.

When I win you're all invited.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Really no reason for this post, but boy do I like this emoticon, lol.... :jammin: ....the odds may be against me, but I'm pretty sure I'll win one of these in the next 3 years. :jammin:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

So much for the M&H station over in Moorhead, MN being the best outlet for sales of lottery tickets in MN.....I wonder if anyone from ND has already been playing the lottery? Let's see........If I win, I'd also buy as many BFs as I could and then I'd be more than happy to let you slightly younger guys use them as long as they were already set up when Ken, Dick, Fetch, and I showed up to hunt with you at first light.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm going to lease a few million acres and open it up to nodakoutdoors members!

First up...land leased by :sniper: ..................Sheldon

Next...land leased by :sniper: .....................Cannonball

Next...land leased by :sniper: .....................Woodland


----------



## Capt. Kevin (Mar 1, 2004)

just a stupid fact "you're more likely to be struck by lighting twice in one day than winning the lottery jackpot" just heard it today


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

If thats true, consider me carrying a 10 foot pole on a golf course!!  
When I win, every corn field in the Missouri river bottoms is mine!! :lol:


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

dblkluk,

To make certain make sure you stand under a tree barefoot in a puddle and fly a high kite on top of your 10 foot pole!

Make sure pole is 100% graphite and to ease any tingling sensations you might experience make sure you are holding a nice cold one at all times!!! :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yup, your odds of winning it all are just a bit more than 1 in 120,000,000...but has that ever stopped me before? NO WAY! 

Basically, your odds of winning the lottery are only slightly better if you buy a ticket


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I refuse to self tax untill it gets really high. At least high enough where I can buy enough land to make myself happy planting trees and grass for the next 50 years.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

The way I look at it, $1 is a small price to pay to be able to dream about winning for a few days. And, if you are going to spend a dollar, you might as well spend $2 and double your odds of winning! Anything beyond that gets into the area of the so-called "stupidity tax".

If I ever win, there wil be free beer for all nodakoutdoors.com members at the Turf from 5:00 to 5:15 on the day I cash the check :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

15 minutes Brent??? Come on man, I know you can spring for 30.... :lol:


----------



## IAHunter (Sep 1, 2003)

Iowa was one of the original states in Powerball and we still haven't seen a winner yet. If you want to win the money you need to move to the east side of the Mississippi and down south, lose most of your teeth, and have a fifth grade eduacation.

For all of you who would spend all of that money on buying up land, isn't that kink of against what this site is all about? How about using saying you would use to enhance hunting for all of N Dakotans. But dreaming is what the game is all about. :beer:

IaHunter


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Next thing you know Nodaks' won't have to wait till' tuesday to get saturday night live. :lol: I'm comin' to get my out of state ticket. 8) Nobody from your own state ever wins. :huh: That's a golden rule. :lol:

:beer:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Ken W.,
This is a little late, but it sounds like a private hunting club you described oke: Your so easy :sniper: SORRY couldn't resist


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I always buy one for the next 8 draws (thats the max in Minn) & I let the computer pick em. All I know is you definitely can't win unless you have a ticket :roll:

My luck if I played the same #'s & missed a week - that would be the week I won :lost:

You can sign up here & they will email you the winning numbers http://www.powerball.com/


----------

